# help with this music sheet



## clayton4115

hi all

I am a very early beginner and can someone please tell me how do you play this

I see the chords on the top of the treble clef G Bm etc but then it has a treble clef and a bass clef so how does one play this, do you just play the notes or do you also play the chords?



http://imgur.com/2JYBU4s


----------



## Vasks

If you just play the notes given, it'll work but be very thin sounding because the entire chord is never (or rarely) heard. The chord symbols give you the option of fleshing the chords instead of playing the left hand given.

Consider doing some of both. Let your ear guide you to what sounds good to you.


----------



## clayton4115

Vasks said:


> If you just play the notes given, it'll work but be very thin sounding because the entire chord is never (or rarely) heard. The chord symbols give you the option of fleshing the chords instead of playing the left hand given.
> 
> Consider doing some of both. Let your ear guide you to what sounds good to you.


ok thanks so the left hand is for the chord and the right hand for the individual note on the Treble clef ? So the bass clef does not get used then ?


----------



## Vasks

clayton4115 said:


> ok thanks so the left hand is for the chord and the right hand for the individual note on the Treble clef ?
> 
> Very standard, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> clayton4115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the bass clef does not get used then ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your left hand will be playing in the bass clef's range. And as I suggested you may wish to use the given left hand (bass clef) notes and just add above them more of the chord. Just be sure that your left hand is not jumping around a lot. Rearrange notes of the chord so you can smoothly (steps and repeated notes) from chord to chord
Click to expand...


----------



## clayton4115

ok so it is probably just easier, as a beginner, to play the notes only, left hand bass clef notes, right hand treble clef notes.


----------



## readytolearn

Try these site with free music sheets for beginners.
https://www.medleynotes.com/11500-happy-birthday/piano/


----------

